# Took some photos



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

So burrr it is getting real cold here 44-30!!!!! These fridge temperatures are what caused the change, the move off the kitchen table.  

The room(under the steps)







My ladies











My ghost(most were just feed so they stayed in the cagees)






Whalb






Wild mom with her first ooth






Wild young green






More to come..............


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

And again, the metal type shelving units! :lol: I know they're not totally uncommon; but it just seems many of us use them.  

Chase, love the pics of your G.g.'s, and it looks like you've got a nice set-up there.

We are at exactly 0 F. as I type. Brrrr!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep. Same shelf. They suck unless you put something down to set stuff on. My 32 oz cups are always falling over when I am working around them. Love the bark mantids. I have a bunch myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2010)

You did good, the ladies all look fat and happy! not that cold here yet, only 15F, barely cold!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yep. Same shelf. They suck unless you put something down to set stuff on. My 32 oz cups are always falling over when I am working around them. Love the bark mantids. I have a bunch myself.


When I used them for canned foods before moving them to the mantis room, I used carpet squares cut to fit on them. I sometimes think of using them again when I try to set cups on them... but I mainly have net cages on them, not the cups... so I'm good.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 5, 2010)

I must say, those ladies are very attractive


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I must say, those ladies are very attractive


 Yes they are  .I use just 2 little peices of cardboard as the mobile work station after my ff transfer container fell over :blink: .

I am sure if i lived up north i would never leave the house in winter(i am very glad i live down here).


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great pics Chase, good to see your whalis doing great too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

And more photos:

The "normal" nymphs






The needy bark nymphs






My crested gecko cage











And kra-ka-ka(my gecko)






Kra-ka-ka and ukulele(the light one)











Sub(-sub)adult girls






The luckey guy with greenie:


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice collection Chase!  Love the geckos!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics, Chase!  Hey, do the _G. grisea_ get any less skittish when they get older (sub or adult)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Enjoyed the pics, Chase!  Hey, do the _G. grisea_ get any less skittish when they get older (sub or adult)?


No and yes, If they scare they either run like a crazed bug or press flat and do the "you don't see me" thing. I have had wild adults and nymphs do either of these but more commonly they run. When in captivity, in my house they get hand feed...... so they become less skittish.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

Chase said:


> No and yes, If they scare they either run like a crazed bug or press flat and do the "you don't see me" thing. I have had wild adults and nymphs do either of these but more commonly they run. When in captivity, in my house they get hand feed...... so they become less skittish.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2010)

Way to go, Chase! You really seem to be doing a great job.


----------

